# [Router] Konfiguration unter Gentoo

## Sn@ke

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Linksys BEFSX41 gekauft und möchte diesen nun unter Gentoo konfigurieren.

Was muss ich dabei beachten?

Gibt es ein How-To dafür?

In der Installationsanleitung stehts nur wie man es mit Windows macht...

Muss halt über nen Webbrowser mit 192.168.1.1 konfiguriert werden, aber muss man nicht vorher bei Gentoo etwas unter den LAN-Einstellungen was machen? (bei Windows muss man zumindest "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" einstellen)

Unter WinXP konnte ich den Router nicht einstellen...

```
ping 192.168.1.1

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.1.1

   Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren=4 <100% Verlust>
```

mfg snake

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo Sn@ke,

um mit dem Gerät kommunizieren zu können muß dein PC im gleichen Segment sein, d. h. wenn er keine IP Adresse vom DHCP bekommt mußt du deinem PC eine IP Adresse in der Form 192.168.1.x geben. Dann solltest du im Internetbrowser auf die Konfigurationsseite des Routers kommen.

Dann muß auch ein Ping unter Windows klappen.

Unter Gentoo stellst du Die IP-Adresse in /etc/conf.d/net ein.

Nicht vergessen die Netzwerkkarte neu zu starten nach der Veränderung der Adresseinstellungen.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Anarcho

Allerdings erwähntest du das du unter Windows nur "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" anhaben musst.

Das sollte unter Linux dann genauso gehen in dem du die Netzwerkkarte entweder mit dhcpcd manuell hochfährst, oder unter /etc/conf.d/net auf dhcp stellen.

----------

## Sn@ke

habs nun doch geschafft, den router unter WinXP einzurichten...

ich musste unter "LAN-Verbindung" anstatt "IP-Adresse autmatisch beziehen" eine manuell einrichten (z.b. 192.168.1.6).

dann konnte ich auch auf den Router zugreifen und den konfigurieren.

jetzt probier ich das ganze nochmal unter gentoo.

da hab ich mich bisher auch immer manuell ins Internet gewählt; das kann ja jetzt der Router machen.

----------

## Sn@ke

hm, was muss ich denn jetzt hier unter gentoo in der config ändern?

hier meine momentane config:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

iface_eth0="up"
```

----------

## Tommy[D]

Also falls dein Router einen DHCP-Server beinhaltet, musst du nur die # vor 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

 entfernen, ansonsten musst du die Daten in der Zeile 

```
iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"
```

 manuell anpassen und wohl auch eth1 durch eth0 ersetzen.

Gruß Thomas

----------

## Sn@ke

muss ich dann auch pppoe aus dem runlevel nehmen?

```
rc-update del pppoe
```

und das neue netzwerk default machen?

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

oder reicht es einfach nur das einzustellen?

```
iface_eth0="198.168.1.6 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"
```

was ist dann mit dem gateway? muss man da nich das schreiben?

```
gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"
```

also bei windows hat das mit dem automatischen zuweisen von ip-adresse (dhcp) zumindest nicht funktioniert...

----------

## tuxian

1.) ja pppoe rausnehmen

2.) ja 

3.) reicht nicht

4.) ja IP des Routers angeben, gw musst du aber nur setzen wenn du die IP manuell gesetzt hast und kein DHCP verwendest.

Schau auch mal ob der DHCP-Server vom Router überhaupt aktiv ist!

----------

## Tommy[D]

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> muss ich dann auch pppoe aus dem runlevel nehmen?
> 
> ```
> rc-update del pppoe
> ```
> ...

 

Ob du pppoe raunehmen musst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, falls du aber nicht mehr über ein normales DSL-Modem ins Internet gehen möchtest, brauchst du es nicht mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> und das neue netzwerk default machen?
> 
> ```
> rc-update add net.eth0 default
> ```
> ...

 

Dies musst du setzen, wenn du von Anfang an auf den Router zugreifen können möchtest, ansonsten musst du net.eth0 bei jedem Neustart von Hand starten.

 *Quote:*   

> oder reicht es einfach nur das einzustellen?
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="198.168.1.6 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn die IPs stimmen, dann müsste es damit gehen, sobald net.eth0 gestartet wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> was ist dann mit dem gateway? muss man da nich das schreiben?
> 
> ```
> gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Zeile brauche ich zumindest bei meinem Router nicht.

Gruß Thomas

----------

## Sn@ke

zum dhcp-server:

```

DHCP-Server:           *Enable

Starting IP Address:    192.168.1.100

Number of DHCP Users:   50

Client Lease Time:      0

DNS 1:                  0   0   0   0

2:                      0   0   0   0

3:                      0   0   0   0

WINS:                   0   0   0   0
```

----------

## Sn@ke

ich komm nicht mehr mit gentoo ins internet... :Rolling Eyes: 

ich hab jetzt nur bei 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

das "#" weggenommen und den rest so gelassen.

ich hab auch noch nicht pppoe aus dem runlevel genommen.

wenn ich nun z.b. 

```
ping 192.168.1.1
```

eingebe um den router anzupingen bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

```
connect: Network is unreachable
```

kann mir jemand helfen mit gentoo wieder ins netz zu kommen?^^

----------

## tuxian

Gib mal als root ifconfig ein um zu sehen ob du von deinem Router überhaupt eine IP-Adresse per dhcp bekommt.

Anscheinend nicht!

Aber überprüfe das einfach mal.

Wenn der dhcp-Server deines Routers nicht klappt dann stelle einfach alles (IP, DNS) wieder auf manuell!

pppoe nimm raus, das brauchst du nur wenn du sich selbst mit deinem Gentoo einwählt. 

Nun macht das aber dein Router, also rausnehmen!

----------

## reptile

du solltest nur eine von den beiden angaben bei iface_eth0 haben, also entweder die zeile mit dem 'dhcp', oder diejenige mit der festen ip-adresse. die jeweils andere einfach durch ne raute davor auskommentieren.

----------

## Sn@ke

```
bash-2.05b# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:DC:77:8E:81

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xec00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)
```

ich glaub gentoo bekommt vom router keine ip-adresse^^

aber bei win98 klappt das mit dem dhcp problemlos...

da lasse ich auch dem router dem pc eine ip-adresse automatisch zuweisen.

wie ist das eigentlich bei der /etc/conf.d/net

ich muss doch nur die raute ("#") vor dem iface_eth0="dhcp" weglassen und alles andere auskommentieren, oder?

was ist mit dem iface_eth0="up" ganz unten (siehe post oben), das bleibt doch stehen und wird nicht auskommentiert.

----------

## think4urs11

evtl. eine blöde Frage, aber ...

hast du überhaupt dhcpcd installiert? Ohne dhcp-client kein DHCP...

- was sagt denn emerge -s dhcpcd

- steht in /var/log/messages etwas brauchbares

HTH

T.

----------

## Sn@ke

die frage war gar nicht so blöd, think4urs11  :Wink: 

ich hatte dhcpcd noch gar nicht emerget, ich hols schnell nach und schau obs dann funktioniert.

//edit:

nö, funktioniert immer noch nicht...

gibts kein tutorial dafür?

----------

## Mankale

probier mal einfach:

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

und schau dann mit ifconfig of du ne IP bekommst.

Wenn das nicht funktioniert kannst du mal mit 

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 up

```

die IP manuell zuweisen und probieren ob du den router erreichst.

Wenn das funktioniert mußt du noch das default gateway (= IP des Routers) setzen:

```

route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.1

```

----------

## Sn@ke

danke mankale!

ich hab das hier in die console eingegeben:

```
dhcpd eth0
```

und schon hab ich ne ip-adresse zugewiesen bekommen  :Wink: 

jetzt muss nur meine conf.-datei so ändern, dass das schon beim booten geschieht.

weißt du was ich da wie ändern muss?

----------

## tuxian

In Der Datei /etc/conf.d/net muss diese Zeile stehen:        iface_eth0="dhcp"

Und dann das eingeben:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Steht aber auch alles hier im Handbuch: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

----------

## Sn@ke

das hab ich ja beides schon längst gemacht^^

muss vielleicht das 

```
iface_eth0="up"
```

auskommentiert werden?

----------

## tuxian

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> das hab ich ja beides schon längst gemacht^^
> 
> muss vielleicht das 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wo steht das drinnen?

In der /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## tuxian

EDIT:

Anscheinend hast du noch ein uraltes Baselayout!

Mach mal ein update oder mach schreib folgende Zeile rein:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

iface_eth0="dhcp" UND iface_eth0="up" kann nicht passen! Da würde wieder die Variable überschrieben werden!

----------

## Sn@ke

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> iface_eth0="dhcp" UND iface_eth0="up" kann nicht passen! Da würde wieder die Variable überschrieben werden!

 

lol, so was dummes!

das wars^^

weil beides in der config stand wurd die variable immer überschrieben...

ich musste nur iface_eth0="up" auskommentieren und schon gings  :Wink: 

danke an alle die mir geholfen haben!

mfg snake

----------

